# Good reason to call for Shutdown.



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

When the insulation is worn off the crimps and the ladder bumps a conductor.

Could have been worse. I was on the ground and didn't get it too bad. Just some smoke and sparks. Nothing blew on the supply side. I guess the transformer thought a big motor was starting.

Check out the SE cable(Green wire)Crack much? Pretty old from the looks of it.

Tom:whistling2:
















Backside of the Phase conductor crimp, no insulation just some black cloth tape remnants.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I had something like that today.. but I make sure to never hit the POCO taps with my ladder for that reason..

If I see barrel crimps like those.. I automatically re-tape it before doing a shutdown..

I DO have a safety plan in place when doing the POCO disconnect..


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> I had something like that today.. but I make sure to never hit the POCO taps with my ladder for that reason..
> 
> If I see barrel crimps like those.. I automatically re-tape it before doing a shutdown..
> 
> I DO have a safety plan in place when doing the POCO disconnect..


LMFAO

_Yes sir I do have a safety plan, I always hit the lines with my ladder first_



Oh God you kill me. :laughing:


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

Yeah, I was aiming for them. Had the 28' ladder out, the downspout of course was right in the way, so I had to jockey it a bit and it went boom.

Why would you retape them? I just cut them off and banged out the change in 3 hrs.


My hair got a little burnt, stinks.LOL Had my gloves and shield out but didn't even make it up there and poof.

Tom

Crap happens, couldn't tell they were bare from the ground.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

This is _exactly_ what I was up against a few months ago when I had the poco come out and disconnect at the street for me, but even worse. Not only were the splices bare but so were most of the conductors sticking out of the weatherhead.


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

I was surprised the drop was a #2al since it was a 60a service. Usually it's some #6al for 100-200a stuff.

Tom


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Not only were the splices bare but so were most of the conductors sticking out of the weatherhead.


Just hit them with your ladder ........ :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Just hit them with your ladder ........ :laughing:


Cool! I get to make my own fireworks! :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> LMFAO
> 
> _Yes sir I do have a safety plan, I always hit the lines with my ladder first_
> 
> ...


Hate to break it to you.. but read that post again.. you missed the word _NEVER_..:no:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

If I ever get the urge to whack a service with something I think I'll get a hot stick out, so atleast I look like a professional idiot :laughing:


----------

